# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Filmpje: Via meditatie in slaap vallen

## Leontien

Heb jij moeite met in slaap te komen? Heb je dan al eens meditatie geprobeerd? Op Youtube laat Dick de Ruiter je met zijn stem leiden naar rust om uiteindelijk in slaap te kunnen vallen. De beelden ondersteunen zijn stem.




Kon jij in slaap vallen nadat je dit filmpje had gehoord en gezien?

----------

